# Thinking of starting a knitting group



## nancyp0913 (Sep 13, 2012)

I need some suggestions/hints. I live up in the mountains of Colorado. The closest knitting groups/get togethers are a couple hours drive away. I am toying with starting one that "nearby" knitters/crochetters might be interested in. I've never been in a group (never been close enough), so I have no idea how I should start. Where do you go for space/location? Are there some who just get together, or is there always a charity theme going on? My moms sewing group used to pass a can around for loose change that they collected and once a year donated someplace. Do groups do that kind of thing? I don't want this to be a management nightmare. I just want a get together that's close to just knit, have some socializing, and meet nearby folks. Suggestions? Hints? Thanks!!!


----------



## PattyAnn (Jan 24, 2011)

What you could do is see if one of the church's in you area would let you use a room for a knitting club or a school, every one could sign up to bring refreshments, so no cost to the church or school maybe the library in your area.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

There is a coffee place in my small town that allows a group to meet there in the evening. There is no charge but attendees should order something--anything.

My knitter's guild meets every week in the morning. Two days of the month they manage to rent a room in a church. The other two mornings they meet in one another's homes.


----------



## LRwife (Feb 6, 2013)

Some suggestions: look for a neutral space as library or church activity room, possibly a school. Word of mouth is always good, but do you have a local shop or eatery where yu could post an open ivitation? Make your guidelines flexible, as any needle work, or any small crafts. Let the membership steer the direction, with you as the motivator. Give dignity to any and all suggestions. It is never a bad idea to have a long range goal of some charitable work, though that should not overshadow the creativity and fellowship of the members os the group.


----------



## LRwife (Feb 6, 2013)

OOPS. Meant to include this as a side point of interest. When ever a group of people meet, and are not well known to each other, a leader will emerge in less than 10 minutes. That leader will bring out the best in other members of the groupand encourage and direct the manner in which the group will interact. I questioned this when I was told this in a sports coaching class, but have found it to be always true. Human behavior is so interesting.


----------



## ursulamajor (Dec 8, 2012)

Check out www.meetup.com. They have great helpful information and a way to easily advertise your group. You can also research other knitting groups and see how they organize and meet. There is a charge for using Meet-Up, but it is easily defrayed by asking for $1 per meeting from your group. Most people don't mind at all and if there is money left at the end of the year, you can donate it to charity, have a party, give gift certificates, etc.
Both the groups I belong to meet at Panera Breads. Other coffee shops would work and as the other commenter mentioned, they won't charge as long as the group acts as customers and purchases a drinks and/or food. Libraries and grocery stores with community meeting rooms also work. Good luck! These groups are great fun.


----------



## madknitter07 (Mar 23, 2012)

We meet every Thursday at our local library and then adjourn to the local coffee shop. Our website is www.theknittersweb.com and this will explain it all and maybe give you some helpful hints.


----------



## jwedzee (Feb 13, 2013)

I just started a group by asking two friends who knit if they would like to spend some time each week knitting and chatting and they loved the idea. I live in a retirement park and we meet very informally in the club house once a week. I think the key is to keep it unstructured. Our little group is growing!


----------



## DottieH (Mar 2, 2012)

Hi, I started a group 5 years ago. I asked a friend if she would be interested, so it was just the 2 of us , with one more coming the following week. We stayed at just 3 of us for 3 months. We meet every Monday morning at our local senior center, and now have 20 members. It is free, you can get coffee, or a snack. Our basic goal is to knit for charity, but you can work on anything you want. we occasionally get yarn donations, and that is strictly used for charity knitting/crocheting. We donated over 1400 items last year to a total of 14 different charities. Anyone who wishes goes out to lunch at the end of a session. These "rules". Seem to work well, so I don't like to change anything,! 

Good luck---when we first started, the center is closed on Monday holidays, so I would invite everyone to my house.Now we have too many, and I have stairs that some can't manage. I don't want to leave anyone out, so we just meet at the center.


----------



## laurie4 (Nov 3, 2011)

our municipality gave us a space in the basement where we meet every monday we pay a membership of 15.00 every year


----------



## Amma (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm just starting one in my church. We are called "Knit 2gether". We will meet every other Thursday at the church from 6:30 to 8:00 p.m. The church put a notice in the Sunday bulletin. It is for those who knit and those who want to learn. Our main purpose is to knit prayer patches for the military and hats, mittens, and scarfs for those in need, and important too Christian fellowship. There is 7 of us so far and I'm sure the group with grow. Jean


----------



## cynthiaknits (Oct 19, 2011)

Our group (machine and hand knitters) meet at a local Senior Living complex. A library or community center is also a good choice. They allow us to meet free of room charge, but we all donate items for their once a year craft sale. We often bring yarn that we do not want and donate it to those who knits hats for the homeless etc. It keeps us motivated to knit and a nice social outlet.


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

nancyp0913 said:


> I need some suggestions/hints. I live up in the mountains of Colorado. The closest knitting groups/get togethers are a couple hours drive away. I am toying with starting one that "nearby" knitters/crochetters might be interested in. I've never been in a group (never been close enough), so I have no idea how I should start. Where do you go for space/location? Are there some who just get together, or is there always a charity theme going on? My moms sewing group used to pass a can around for loose change that they collected and once a year donated someplace. Do groups do that kind of thing? I don't want this to be a management nightmare. I just want a get together that's close to just knit, have some socializing, and meet nearby folks. Suggestions? Hints? Thanks!!!


I came across this article once, I have also entertained starting a group but never seem to have the time! maybe the info will help you....let us know how it goes if you do it.


----------



## yarnfrog (Jul 24, 2011)

We meet every Friday at our local library. It's very informal. Everybody works on whatever they want. We help each other, share patterns, supplies and knowledge. I love it.


----------



## paints4Him (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi,

I am just getting a group started...actually we haven't even met yet, but its in the working stages still. Anyway, I've got mostly people who crochet and a couple that knit...me, I just started knitting in the middle of January. The "focus" is making and donating chemo hats, but there is one lady who wants to make baby blankets to donate and another wants to do the 7" X 9" rectangles to make into blankets for the homeless. I think it would be great to just come and work on whatever you want to knit or crochet...or even other needlework. I'm hoping for several to be wanting to do at least maybe 1 chemo hat and/or charity item to donate. I just think it will be nice to have a group to get together.

I have one lady who teaches knitting and crochet. She's offered to come every Saturday to the local library and is starting off with knitting classes. I'm sure crochet classes will be available if the need and interest is there. We may just do classes at that time and do another meet at another day...don't know, but will be discussing that tomorrow. Meanwhile, will look for other places besides the library as an alternative.

I'm really looking forward to this group getting started. Wishing you well with your group.


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

About a year ago I opened up my home once a month for anyone in the area interested in knitting/crocheting. There is no theme, just bring something you're working on. I have a snack about 2 hours into our gathering. It's fun and I've met some very nice people this way. Best wishes to you in starting a group.


----------

